
What I learned from trying to be too productive - wporr
https://adolos.substack.com/p/what-i-learned-from-trying-to-be
======
jokab
i began taking side projects on the cheap so i can get paid to do other stuff
aside from my day job. stuff that i like. its so cheap that i can tell my
clients that i am taking my sweet time so no pressure at all on my end. if
they disagree then i can fire them without regrets. ill be making stuff anyway
with or without getting paid because that's what us makers do.

but somehow i dont feel productive even when doing side projects. i fear that
what people at my day job think is what matters at the back of my mind.
sometimes the things i do at day job are those things i dont want to do.

i cant quit because its a high paying job so i guess i need to change mindset
instead.

